# Catcheside Cutlery - Picture Gallery



## WillC

My brother Steve took some more natural shots of my W's pattern knives today with his pro-gear. Thought it would be a good way to start my Gallery and some different shots to the ones on the individual threads. Anyway to the pictures.


----------



## WillC




----------



## WillC

Mmm Yummy

Hope its ok to credit my brother, Steve Catcheside for the photographs and out of courtesy provide a link to his website as he did them for beer.:thumbsup:
http://www.ketch-22.co.uk/


----------



## ecchef

Nice Will!


----------



## EdipisReks

damn those are good looking knives!


----------



## Peco

Nice work


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Well done.


----------



## TB_London

Liking the group shot, those three would be nearly all I need, though you've seen my set so know the emphasis is on the nearly 
loving the rib of beef too


----------



## WillC

Thank you kind sirs, Mmm yeah rare beef isn't camera shy is it.


----------



## jmforge

The suji looks like it made quick work of that slab o' beef.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## 99Limited

That's a great looking family of knives.


----------



## Eamon Burke

:hatsoff:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Very impressive.

Sweet cutting board too.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, the chopping board is from a big plank of apple wood. I flatted it down and put some rubber feet on. Its very soft wood and has warped a bit but it seems to do the job very well for the time being. I made up some wax for it with beeswax and mineral oil.


----------



## WillC

High layer Feathered W's pattern wa Gyuto finished.
This one has a Stabilzed Horse Chestnut burl handle with solid explosion damascus fittings.
The steels are 75ni8 and en42J
The blade is 240mm, 49mm height. Lots of taper, 2.2, 1.8, 0.7. Fully convex faces. Uber thin at the edge, cuts very well indeed.


----------



## WillC




----------



## WillC

"Turbulence" Pattern wa Petty with full damascus fittings and stabilized blue Maple burl.


----------



## WillC




----------



## tk59

The fit and finish appears to be outstanding, Will.


----------



## zitangy

Will,

You are giving me a headache.. "Rustable" knives are not my thing.. but it is calling.. esp the feather damascus with the matching damascus ferule, and the wood with a short story.....

Rgds

dl


----------



## WillC

Thanks Tinh, they were a bit of a mission, lots of firsts for me with the damascus and the ferrules, so I couldn't really go and rush the finish.
David, Many thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede

That is some beautiful steel - nice work - love the W Damascus.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Here is my opinion on your knives WillC. Remember this is purely based on the pictures I have seen as I never have tried them my self:

I really like your profile, and by the looks the geometry. I also fancy you handles. 
So based on your pictures I would put knives above many other kitchenknifemakers even among some of the makers here on the forum. 

Hows your prices, gonna keep em secret or can you post it openly?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

zitangy said:


> ...esp the feather damascus with the matching damascus ferule, and the wood with a short story.....



+1

Spectacular work Will.


----------



## WillC

Thank you very much Guys. Olvind, your very kind. These pieces were a real challenge. 
My prices are on my blog for pre-orders and some work is available. I'm trying to work out a way to price different damascus. There is more time in a Feathered W's to my W's pattern and due to the nature of the material I get less out blades out of it. So I think a Feathered W's Pattern like this would be a special order from my standard pricing for damascus, which is still high end damascus. I told you I was having trouble wording it! I'll work it out.
I think I will just stick to having a couple of options on my priced damascus line up each year, then do everything else as a special pattern priced according to time desirability. Or special order for ordering a pattern that I have produced before.


----------



## SpikeC

I found those last two knives literally breathtaking.


----------



## stevenStefano

That petty is incredible and the "turbulence" is by far your best looking damascus pattern in my eyes. It looks kind of alive, which you don't get with all the others. On that one the pattern in the wood and the pattern in the blade complement each other really well. Great work


----------



## Timthebeaver

Magnificent knife. Your rate of progress in this game is so very impressive.


----------



## Aphex

Now that is some serious bling going on there. I was unshure of the full damascus ferrule of the chestnut at first, maybe a bit to bling for a simple wood. The more i look at it though, the more i like it. The maple knife i got instantly though, the damascus goes really well with the colourful burl. You should check out Devin's "chevron" knives. Those are the standard as far as i'm concerned regarding damascus ferrules and caps. I think the addition of the spacer at the rear of his handles really sets them of perfectly, something i think would suit yours as well. 

All that being said though, i'm not suprised these sold straight away, really top quality craftsmanship.

PS, did these go to Singapore as well!


----------



## WillC

Many thanks all for the kind words.
Thanks Aphex, no the Petty is off to New York and the Gyuto sold locally to a damascus addict.


----------



## Dave Martell

WillC said:


> High layer Feathered W's pattern wa Gyuto finished.
> This one has a Stabilzed Horse Chestnut burl handle with solid explosion damascus fittings.
> The steels are 75ni8 and en42J
> The blade is 240mm, 49mm height. Lots of taper, 2.2, 1.8, 0.7. Fully convex faces. Uber thin at the edge, cuts very well indeed.




This is a beautiful knife!


----------



## mc2442

Yep, a beauty!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, Glad you like it:biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

Hey where did you find the grass?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Looking great, Will -

Dave - I was thinking about the same thing. 

M


----------



## bcrano

Will this is great. Great knives. Particularly the chestnut.


----------



## EdipisReks

Dave Martell said:


> This is a beautiful knife!



oh my yes it is.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys that means allot.:biggrin:
We have grass in abundance in Herefordshire Its been a very mild winter so far though, only just had the first frost. Must be that global warming.
Glad you like the chestnut bcrano, I've not really seen it used much and I just thought it was very nice and subtle.
The profile would have been taller if I could have got it out of the billet but I like this profile, somewhere between a tall Suji and a Gyuto.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I really love that handle...good stuff Will.


----------



## Bryan G.

I like the profile! Was not sure about the bolster/ferrule hybrid with the metal until you got a close up of the pattern. The feather blade pattern is gorgeous. At this rate the way you guys are producing and advancing I am going to end up with 600 knives easy by the time I'm 60. You guys are amazing.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## HHH Knives

Will, This is a BEAUTY! I dont know how I missed this one.. But Im glad I found it!! Great looking cutter my friend!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Randy. There was allot of satisfaction in finishing that one after all the hours and dramas with the damascus. Thats what its all about though eh!:biggrin:


----------



## HHH Knives

4sure! The damascus looks amazing! Very impressive Will! The whole knife is Impressive! Also I really like the Damascus in the handle. I could go on and on.. 

I mean really I spent quite a few minutes studying and admiring this knife.. You done good! Send it over here and Ill test it out for a few months and let ya know how it cuts! lolol


----------



## WillC

Ha ha, Randy, its gone to a new home. Seriously though would love to do a swap sometime on a Gyuto, I'll make you one to use at home and you make me one in return. Could be a fun thing, when there's time.:idea2:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Oh man, you two! That would only make magic.


----------



## El Pescador

WillC said:


> "Turbulence" Pattern wa Petty with full damascus fittings and stabilized blue Maple burl.



This is some good looking stuff. 

Pesky


----------



## apicius9

Hard to keep up with all threads and I neglected this one. Beautiful knives! Wondering about the damascus ferruls, how heavy are the knives, I would expect them to be quite a bit more than with a horn ferrule. Not that I would mind, I like a little heft to my knives.

Stefan


----------



## WillC

Thanks you Pesky, I hope that one is being enjoyed by the new owner in NY, I had better send an e-mail and see how its going. There was some wicked taper on that one as you can see and very thin behind the edge.

Stefan, thanks man. The two with damascus fittings took ages, but hopefully next time not so bad, I made a jig to hold everything together dry which helped so I could hog it all to shape. I had to be pretty careful with the size of the ferrules I went shorter than usual and ended up reducing the end caps a bit to get the balance. The smaller Petty ended up balancing just infront of the handle, the feather Gyuto on the choil. They do have a really nice feel in the hand, really pleased with how the slight rounding at the front worked for comfort as well. The Gyuto weighed around 230grams the handle making up just over half of that.
O and I used aluminum dowels on these to try and keep the weight down.:biggrin: I have 3 more to make with all the trimming this month, so i'll have another chance to play with it.


----------



## WillC

Little Gallery Update.:biggrin:
Two 250mm Gyuto's in damascus clad hitachi blue 2.


----------



## WillC

Damascus Carving set, blade with hitachi blue 2 core.


----------



## Candlejack

These are just gorgeous, why must everyone here make such beautiful knives?
Gets so hard to choose who's to try first when i will be able to afford one..


----------



## chazmtb

Now that's a handle. Will, you are quite a master. Love your work. Someone is going to be very happy.


----------



## Crothcipt

Candlejack said:


> These are just gorgeous, why must everyone here make such beautiful knives?
> Gets so hard to choose who's to try first when i will be able to afford one..


lus1: I agree, but if they did ugly work would we still be hanging around? I mean the porn itself is worth it.


----------



## WillC

Many thanks Guys, much appreciated, its keeping me out of trouble for sure.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

These Two all finished and honed up now. These are David's feather damascus pair. A 220mm Gyuto and a 240mm Suji with Amboyna burl and damascus fittings.
:biggrin:


----------



## maxim

Super unique !!! :bigeek:
Very very cool, ! Nice work Will


----------



## Candlejack

Loving it, especially that endcap.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, bit of a mission these, but i'm fairly used to things taking twice as long as I thought they would by now...


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Spectacular work, Will. Really beautiful.


----------



## The hekler

Wow, two beauties. Should have got a matching paring knife and petty and had the whole family.


----------



## WillC

The first of a few new ones in the Gallery. 
320mm Suji. This one in a fine multibar W's pattern in 1080/15n20. The edge is blue paper steel with a layer of nickel in-between.
This is a sturdy knife, but thin behind the edge and tip.
On the spine its roughly 3.25mm.....2.25mm......less than 1mm an inch behind the tip.
Convex Geometry.
I forgotten what the lovely wood is...Mark? Ferrule is blackwood and the fittings are brass. This one has an ally dowel inside on the handle assembly.

















































Hope you like, its had the full sharpening routine and will be on route shortly.


----------



## Candlejack

Oh god, that is awesome


----------



## WillC

Thanks Dude, yep, lots of New for me there and lots of learning. I'm very pleased with the result though.:biggrin:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yet another gorgeous kitchen sword from Mr. Catcheside.


----------



## WillC

Here is Matt's Feather Gyuto. Its another big boy at 285mm blade length.
It is also a sturdy feeling knife around 3mm...2mm....1mm an inch behind the tip.
Very thin at the edge, with convex geometry.
The Handle on this one is some cracking Koa from Burlsource, blackwood and stainless fittings.

































Hope you like, again its had the full progression......twice.... and ready to go off to you Matt.:biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar

Wow, those are both very nice-looking knives. Great work, Will!


----------



## Justin0505

I looked at this thread when it first started, but after that, I've actually been saving it for a grey day when I just needed to seem some beauty. -It sure didn't disappoint. 

Thanks for making beautiful things and sharing them with the world, it brightened my day.

I also really like how fearless you are with experimenting with materials and designs; quite a bit of variety in this thread.


----------



## El Pescador

looks great Will, the wood in the first knife's handle is Vasticola.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, its been a blast, thats the one, its very nice and red and flowy. Good choice.


----------



## Candlejack

Wah.. i had decided that my first custom would be a Marko.. i've been jumping back and forth a bit, but always returned to Marko.. but now it's between you..

May i ask what the two knives above cost? And around how much a 240mm version of the both would be


----------



## WillC

Hello mate, thanks very much. Full priceing options are on my blog. For the time being a 240mm feather dammy or butterlies pattern gyuto is £550, with full damascus ferrule and endcap add £110.


----------



## WillC

This is the last one of this little batch, Sean's 240mm Feather gyuto, damascus fittings and lovely two tone amboyna from Mark.
































Thanks all, looking forward to the next ones.:biggrin:


----------



## obtuse

Wow, very well done!


----------



## 99Limited

Gorgeous bunch of new knives.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Will, that knife is so beautiful. I can't wait to get my hands on it. Thanks so much.

Matt



WillC said:


> Here is Matt's Feather Gyuto. Its another big boy at 285mm blade length.
> It is also a sturdy feeling knife around 3mm...2mm....1mm an inch behind the tip.
> Very thin at the edge, with convex geometry.
> The Handle on this one is some cracking Koa from Burlsource, blackwood and stainless fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like, again its had the full progression......twice.... and ready to go off to you Matt.:biggrin:


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful knives Will!
All 3 of them.


----------



## WillC

More feather pattern . I hope no-one is getting bored of it. I'm still loving making it. It evolves a little each time.
Here is the latest Carving Set commission finished. Burlsource Redwood, blackwood spacers and Dammy fittings. 
The blade is a 300mm Suji Pattern with an extra high tip, perfect for carving in a vivid Feathered W's pattern. The fork is in a random pattern with a twist in the stem.
Hope you like them.:biggrin:
Will


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful!
Has to be the nicest carving set I have ever seen.
Very nice work Will!


----------



## mhenry

Those are just incredible man!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Looks great, Will -


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Those are destined to be heirlooms I would think!


----------



## WillC

Latest Feather pair completed a 250mm Gyuto in damascus and Amboyna handle and a 220mm Gyuto in 2 tone Amboyna from burl source.


----------



## Crothcipt

:jawdrop:


----------



## stevenStefano

I like how you did the handle on the smaller one, it's like it already has a ferrule


----------



## mc2442

I love your feather damascus. Great looking knives!


----------



## WillC

Thank you chaps, the Feather has been very popular, its been fun tweaking and evolving the pattern, practice makes perfect so they say.:biggrin:

Here are two knives I have made as extra's to add to my website store.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html

A Stainless damascus 155mm Petty. This is an 80 layer per side damascus in 304L and 430 stainless with a random forged ladder effect. The core is high carbon in blue paper 2 @ 62 hrc. To keep the carbon in the core there is a layer of pure Nickel, you can see it is very slightly yellowish compared to the stainless.
The handle is Stabilized Walnut, Mammoth spacer and a bog oak ferrule.


----------



## WillC

And this 240mm Suji in carbon damascus clad, also a random ladder. With a core of 01 carbon steel @ 61-62 hrc.
The handle on this one is Stabilized Sycamore with a Mammoth spacer and a wenge ferrule. 

















This one also has been added to my store on my website.

Thanks all, hope you like them.

Will


----------



## Crothcipt

Only thing I don't like is timing, and my pocket book being low.(well 2 things) Who ever gets these will be very pleased. Love the mammoth ivory.


----------



## kalaeb

Awesome work Will.


----------



## apicius9

Great stuff, I wish I were in buying mode....

Stefan


----------



## cclin

nice suji & Petty :doublethumbsup:but, I'm saving money for feather damascus!!


----------



## WillC

Excellent, hopefully there will be a bit extra on the next lot, I'll find out soon, nearly split time

And thanks guys for the kind words


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful knives Will!


----------



## WillC

Cheers Mark, I've started yours too....Check out the crazy Nakiri Wip, just lumps of metal at the moment...but they all start like that.:lol2:


----------



## WillC

A few more extras finished up to add to my shop shortly. :biggrin:
We have 3 Petty in stainless 14c28n. And one I made as a demonstration to a student. It is mild steel clad 01, it was forged hot dog style, by hot cutting a slot and dropping in the core. 
The forging was pretty clean so I managed to etch my small logo on there. The forge finish is buffed up and the bevels are hand rubbed and etched. Nice hazy carbon diffusion line on the weld. Its not really possible to run a proper hardness test on san mai, but hardness is very good. I would say 60 hrc or so.


----------



## RobinW

nice work, but i'm with cclin; i'm saving for my stainless feather dammy....


----------



## WillC

I'm not doing the feather W's pattern in stainless Robin, carbon only.........very happy to do ladder or random/woodgrain in stainless damascus clad 14c28n core though, or carbon core.:biggrin:


----------



## Eamon Burke

That san mai petty is awesome.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

BurkeCutlery said:


> That san mai petty is awesome.



+1

Beauty, Will.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Fellas, it was done in the traditional way, hot cutting a slot into the mild for the core to go in. It was interesting because for san mai the pieces would be ground perfectly clean and flat before assembling the billet. In this technique you rely on the hot flux to dissolve the oxides, then when you make the weld it must be done very carefully so as not to trap any flux. I'm surprised how clean it came out.:cheffry:


----------



## cclin

Will: what is advantage forged" hot dog style" compare to regular style??:scratchhead:


----------



## ecchef

Takes a better forced mustard patina.


----------



## WillC

No advantage in the end product, just a different technique to try


----------



## WillC

Bulldogs BIG feather gyuto in its natural environment. Many thanks for the pics Matt:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

You're welcome, Will.


----------



## RobinW

I don't really know what i think is more beutiful. The knife or the beef....
OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH how i miss the US beef:cry:


----------



## statusquo

Wow that's a big one, beautiful! Will the damascus pattern affect how the patina develops?


----------



## WillC

Good question. It depends on the steels used. In this case the shiny nickel steel is marginally more resistant to patina, so you can get nice blue patina with the shiny bits still shiny. Ultimately they both patina and parts of the pattern start to be visually lost. My personal preference of quick fix to clean damascus up without abrading away the topography of the etch overly is the course side of leather up, stuck to a piece of wood, loaded with blue polishing compound. Very thin leather, like 1mm course side up works very well. This way when ever I give the edge a quick strop I can give the blade faces a quick strop as well if there is browning from onions. The thin leather works especially well and rapidly as it gets into the etch. Don't want to use thick leather as its not so good as a strop then and will round edges.
Very fine micromesh, like 2000+ is good to polish the highs, but the leather works best to get into the etch and clean it without abrading the highs overly.
Regards
Will


----------



## WillC

First two of this batch of Feather damascus finished. A 230mm Suji and Ted's deep petty. Both customers choice in profile. These are a very fine feather pattern in 01/15n20. So fine there is no hardness difference between the 01 and the 15n20, it all tested as 01 at full hardness. tempered back to 61/62 hrc. There is a thicker band of 01 on the edge of the start billet, so we have more 01 on the edge, creates a very interesting effect with the pattern, hard to photograph though, but still here are some pics. 
230mm Suji - Feather damascus - W's damascus ferrule - Fire within endcap and Burl source BO.
Still needs the tip working in and sharpening.


----------



## WillC

Ted's Petty 190mm - Catcheside Feather, bog Oak ferrule bronze and Burl source redwood.












































More to come soon!


----------



## add

Oh my,

Masterpieces !


----------



## WillC

Thank you Add,  Nice to get them all finished at last.


----------



## eaglerock

Beautiful :eek2:


----------



## Crothcipt

Love the look of the edge that you were talking about. I can only imagine what the real effect would look like.


----------



## WillC

Thanks dude, i'm pleased with them:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

A Feather damascus pair finished here, 300mm Suji and a 180mm Petty, handles are from the same block of Red Koa, ala Burlsource, with damascus fittings.

















































And an extra one in Truffula damascus, A 150mm petty with Redwood and damascus fittings.:biggrin:





























Thanks for looking all:biggrin:


----------



## RobinW

There is way too little "making gyuto for Robin"going on here!:eyebrow:
Aside from that, beautiful knives!


----------



## WillC

I feel your pain Robin, I frustrate myself sometimes However yours and Scots and a couple of mono blades were HT'd on Saturday, and will be all but very nearly finished by the end of the week. While it won't be with you for xmas, it won't be long after.:biggrin:


----------



## RobinW

Sounds good!


----------



## scott6452

Very curious how you managed to get some shots with the sun shining :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

We had sun all afternoon, first time in ages:biggrin:


----------



## jmforge

Liar!!!! You took those knives to Portugal, didn't you?!?!?!:lol2:


WillC said:


> We had sun all afternoon, first time in ages:biggrin:


----------



## Burl Source

Dang Will!
Not an ugly one in the whole bunch.
Beautiful knives!


----------



## maxim

those Feather damascus you make Will is one of the prettiest ones i ever seen


----------



## WillC

Thanks very much Guys, have yourself a very lovely xmas:biggrin:


----------



## RobinW

Ohhhhh how i miss the days when there were updates and WIP pictures.... :eyebrow:


----------



## WillC

Lol, don't worry, getting back in the swing.:biggrin:


----------



## daddy yo yo

i have been to hereford/UK last year. if i had only known which treasury i could have found there... :IMOK:


----------



## WillC

Well, Some pictures of the last little lot all finished. A bit mixed up, but hopefully some nice eye candy. The Dammy is hard to capture on camera after polishing, much clearer in person, hopefully I got a couple to give you an idea.
Two in mono 01









Two Feather dammy








Scot Suji details


----------



## WillC

Robin Gyuto Details


----------



## WillC

The two Mono, a 250mm Gyuto and a 220mm Suji special.




















Thanks All.


----------



## RobinW

Finally !!!!

Nice looking knives all of them!
And it appears the sun is shining and there is green grass


----------



## WillC

Finally, lol, yes thanks Robin, hope you enjoy it.:biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar

Holy ****!!!!!! Wow, what beautiful knives! Really great stuff, Will!


----------



## RobinW

I'm sure i will!
Will you please e-mail shipping details?


Thanks


----------



## WillC

I can't resist but to post a quick phone pic of these I just finished. A 240mm and a 200mm Gyuto pair. In Stainless clad 01. Handles are Marks super deep red amboyna with cow horn ferrule, faux ivory and red spacers. 
Still playing with the finish, then i'll get some proper pics. These pair are no lasers, 3.5mm with a very convex grind and a convex taper, but very thin at the edge and tip. Very sturdy knives, but cut like a charm. These will be available when I'm 100% happy with them.:biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful work Will!


----------



## chinacats

stereo.pete said:


> Beautiful work Will!



lus1:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Nice looking san mai there Will. I think the cow horn and amboyna could have stood on their own, but the white and red spacers ain't that bad either.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, Red spacers are always seem a little controversial


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful knives Will!


----------



## turbochef422

Those are redicules. I love them. Great work


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, Mark, loved that deep red Amboyna, I'll get some decent close ups tomorrow.


----------



## WillC

The latest Photo bucket just does not work with my computer anymore it uploads and then photos do not show in the library, very frustrating. I will try and upload these directly.

View attachment 15626

View attachment 15627

View attachment 15628

View attachment 15629

View attachment 15630

View attachment 15631

View attachment 15632

View attachment 15633

View attachment 15634

View attachment 15635

View attachment 15636

View attachment 15637

View attachment 15638

View attachment 15639


Well that works kind of, how do I make them show in the thread please not a link.


----------



## marc4pt0

In photobucket, click on the "view links" as seen below (this is the android app version, but still relevant)







Then click on the"IMG" line (bottom one) to copy all info.

Lastly, just paste that link here in your post and you should be good.


----------



## marc4pt0

Web version. Click on the "Img" link to copy, and paste here in thread


----------



## WillC

Thanks Mark, I know how it should work in Photobucket but there is a glitch in the latest version with my computer. I have just tried making an album for the uploads and uploading them into it and it worked so I have found a way around it.

Some mono Stainless customs for you...



Honing time at the Zoo








































Cheers All, Also the Koa/Amboyna Suji 280 Suji Hibred will be available as I am making a different knife now for this customer.


----------



## marc4pt0

Nice looking set!


----------



## JohnnyChance

I really like the ones with no ferrule and a pin and end cap instead.


----------



## Von blewitt

JohnnyChance said:


> I really like the ones with no ferrule and a pin and end cap instead.



+1


----------



## chinacats

I like the ones w/ tooth and black palm...what's the crazy burl that is the main handle part?


----------



## theo59

Will, I am totally digging the new handle with the pin


----------



## jigert

Looking great as always, Will!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, 
The ones with mammoth and palm the wood is European curly birch, one dyed one natural. I used the palm grain side on, which gave the effect of the spots, almost like animal foot prints.

The pair with the bolster and pin rather than ferrule were requested as Kramer-esc profiles and handles. Whilst not attempting to be an exact copy of Kramer profile and handle design, this is my take on the brief, handles were requested to be fairly simple.

The construction was hidden tang on them with a buckeye spacer as the Rosewood was not quite wide enough as it turned out, but so nice we had to use it, so I did hidden tang. 

Thanks all, maybe I should add these as an option to my website.


----------



## scotchef38

Looks awesome now they are finished.Cant wait to do some chopping.cheers.


----------



## marc4pt0

WillC said:


> Thanks all, maybe I should add these as an option to my website.




Um.... I'm going to say yes to this. I'm digging the ferrule-less handles here. That suji hybrid is looking pretty bad ass, and I'm also liking the profile of the larger gyuto on the far right of the family portrait


----------



## WillC

A few of these two in stainless clad.
Blade specs, stainless clad/01 core with nickel. Core 61hrc.
Both are approximately 3.5mm over the heel, full distal taper. Very...very... thin behind the edge.... whilst nicely convex faces.
The finish is hand rubbed to 600 grit and a light polish and etch.

Handles are stabilized dyed maple and birch. With solid nickel silver ferrule, split with a fullered stainless spacer. Stainless endcap with mosaic pin.
The Gyuto is actually a 240mm, (245)
The Suji a 280mm
Both balance on the heel.


----------



## statusquo

Wow, you outdid yourself, the frosting on the blades is spectacular. Love the mosaic pin and new ferrule design, shiny!


----------



## eaglerock

Wow !!! :fanning:


----------



## ejd53

You outdid yourself on those, Will.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Shiny


----------



## Lefty

Look out, Kramer! These are unreal, Will. The ferrule-less ones are my favourite, but the green handle seems kind of like when you've been away at school, and you see a picture of the pitch you used to kick a ball around on, as a kid. 

I need one of your knives, dammit.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

amazing work will thanks for shairing. You're on my short list of knife makers to buy from. that will be a reality some day


----------



## wellminded1

Those are absolutely beautiful, I am excited for mine even more now.


----------



## CB1968

These knives are deadset beautiful I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Aphex

I really need to get a higher paid job, those san-mai blades are truly stunning.


----------



## marc4pt0

100% AMAZING Will. Seriously. I think you nailed it with these 2.

Anybody want to buy a VW? Need some cash to buy two knives. F*!k it, for these knives I'll Walk to work!


----------



## stereo.pete

Will,

I remember when you first joined this forum, your knives were pretty darn awesome back then. In fact, I keep kicking myself that I did not purchase one of your blades before. Your progress is staggering, the two knives you just posted are drop dead sexy. Not only are they unique with their ferrules but your sanmai skills are getting down right nasty (in a good way) :goodpost: ! Keep up the great work. One of your knives will definitely be in my future.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys for your kind words and support. x


----------



## WillC

A little virtual un boxing or unwrapping. 
Just recently Sold Nakiri about to go off to its new home. Inside a postal tube surrounded by bubble wrap you will find......


----------



## WillC

And the stainless damascus clad Gyuto. Still currently available as I write this, so you could un-box it for real.:biggrin:


----------



## bkdc

I think I need to order one of these! Amazing.


----------



## WillC

Your welcome to put am order in and thank you. Just fyi the one above is currently available with no waiting time for £548 all in. Its up on my site now.


----------



## Lefty

Wow! That's nuts!


----------



## scotchef38

My youngest child took delivery of mine and unwrapped them before i got home.She then decided to test the OOTB edge by stabbing a hole through the couch.I can comfortaby attest that Will's knives can easily cut through 12 cm of PU high density foam.


----------



## WillC

Cripes, im glad there was nothing more than sofa damage:eek2: You can understand she wants a knife just like her Dad though. When I was wee my dad had a big Axe he would cut trees at the bottom of the garden. I had a tiny axe, I used to follow him around with it, like mini me.


----------



## WillC

Baby Catcheside's


----------



## WillC

Stainless damascus clad 01 with a hand cut ladder, Stainless damascus fittings, Jadeite spacer and Flamed Redwood burl.


----------



## Lefty

Wha? Wha? Ummm. Wow....


----------



## Mrmnms

Gorgeous Will


----------



## chinacats

That is Sick!!!


:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Aphex

Wow, the stainless ladder turned out particulary stunning, maybe your best effort yet. 

The knife on slate photo was pretty good as well. I would say it's a big improvement on your usual pics.


----------



## Erilyn75

I'm not a big Damascus fan but you may convert me yet! Wow :bigeek:


----------



## Bill13

Will,

I really like how you have the hand written note for each knife you make. Maybe others do it also but yours is the only one I have seen. It's a great way to personalize the knife!
Oh, BTW great looking knife!!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That is insane. You are truly an artist will. Can't wait to get mine. I am drooling right now.


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow love that Jadeite


----------



## WillC

Thanks for your kind comments guys. Heres to a happy xmas and productive 2014 for us all


----------



## WillC

Happy New Year All!, I am officially back from my rest. Have had a productive day in the workshop, got some nearly done ones done. 
Four in total, a nice parer, the two stainless damascus D2 core and this one, which I managed to get some half decent shots of.....
This is a bit of a one off, the blade and ferrule damascus was largely made when I went down to Plymouth for that Forgin a Docs. The Dammy is old school cs70/15n20 in a variation of a crushed W's which was quartered a few times sort of like a basket weave. The front slither of damascus and end cap is "Fire within" The wood is Desert Ironwood with thin Nickel silver spacers for added subtle bling. 
Making this little gentleman's Petty...:big grin:

The Others will get Photo'd soon, these are for my store.


----------



## Timthebeaver

The skill level is OVER NINE THOUSAND.


Crazy piece Will.


----------



## WillC

Cheers Tim, was a fun one,


----------



## TB_London

I love the way you've put that together, a lot of technique and skill but still somehow understated elegance.

If I hadn't just bought a house I'd be asking how much


----------



## WillC

Hee hee, thanks Tom, congrats on the House, don't forget my invite to the warming


----------



## Mrmnms

The ferrule and end cap look they're alive, like they're moving. Or maybe I had too much medicine. Unreal. Time to talk Will.


----------



## HHH Knives

Amazing Will. Love the use of materials and your execution on this one is top notch!! Great to hear your back and getting some stuff done. 

God Bless
Randy


----------



## Lefty

I want the petty so effing badly!!!!


----------



## erikz

Looking very, very good Will! That ferrule and end cap :EDance2:


----------



## scotchef38

Amazing work Will.It looks very Victorian to me for some reason - dont know why though.


----------



## wellminded1

Unreal...


----------



## apathetic

This looks really good!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## WildBoar

Charlie, this has your name on it... Beautiful work, Will!


----------



## WillC

Many Thanks for your kind words all. This one did not quite make it to the site, it will be on its way to Israel next week


----------



## WillC

Here are these two all finished...


----------



## WillC




----------



## Mrmnms

Love the bolsters and end caps Will.


----------



## WillC

Feather batch done, well just the carving set to go!


----------



## WillC

Thanks All


----------



## Matus

Work of art - absolutely stunning.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Next level skill on display.


----------



## WarrenB

There are lots of nice knives about but I forget about all of them when I see your work Will:thumbsup:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

some serious knife porn


----------



## WillC

Thanks very much Guys, nice to get some finished


----------



## Lefty

Yeah, you somehow make knives that are beautiful and tough looking, all at once. I love your stuff.


----------



## cclin

beautiful, very stunning!


----------



## erikz

Again wow Will, just wow!


----------



## WillC

Couple from last week.
260mm Stainless san mai Gyuto with 1.2442 carbon core, handle in finest rosewood burl and Musk ox. And a 220mm Gyuto.

















Cuts wonderfully....





And a mono carbon 220mm Gyuto. With lovely wild almond, blackwood, white spacer and a bonus Mokume bolster. Im enjoying making these pure performers.


----------



## WillC

Here are a couple of san mai to start the New Year. A laddered one with iron steel and nickel, 01 core. And a very traditionally made plain clad san mai with 1.2442 carbon core.

















Mono steel 4mm version.





Geometry and profile the hardest lessons of all.





My friend Laura will be doing leather Saya as an option on purchases and sheaths for tools from me.













Some pieces will be available soon on my site, I will as always send notification to my mailing list. Thanks All


----------



## wellminded1

Beautiful Will. Really.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Buddy


----------



## USC 2012

Beautiful, I'll have to keep an eye out


----------



## chinacats

WillC said:


>



That looks sweet!


----------



## WillC

Thanks, Ive found my golden ratio of stock removed for the 4-5mm stuff, with a little help from my friends, and a pile of veg :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

Last of the Powder damascus I made last year, went into this little cutie, 200mm Gyuto, with all the trimmings. Thanks for looking


----------



## Mrmnms

A++++ Will. Outrageous!


----------



## WillC

Thanks buddy it didn't last long! Feels lovely this one 200-210mm Gyuto such a nice size for the home. Will do some mono in this size I think. Cheers

Will


----------



## Timthebeaver

200 gyuto is a very useful size in my opinion.

A little too busy for my taste, but next level skill as always Will.


----------



## Mrmnms

I like busy. The pm damascus is a huge plus to me.


----------



## cheflarge

OH MY GOODNESS!!! :cool2:


----------



## WillC

Thanks Gents, different strokes, I like simple beauty too, but sometimes a piece of high performance artwork is such fun.
Have a lovely Sunday all, alas I'm doing my tax return


----------



## Bill13

I'm guessing a tax return in the UK is painful. Love the 200, 210 size too. Works better for others in the family.


----------



## Ucmd

Beautiful knives!!!!!!


----------



## WillC

A couple more in the 1.2442 core SS clad, Still need a catchy name, Das Uber Stahl ? 





















For a little idea of scale, 1mm mark is about 1/3rd of the way down the heel from the edge.





Thanks All


----------



## WillC

A couple more and the specs on these....

















195mm Stainless Clad 1.2442 carbon Gyuto.

Description- Balancing right on the heel, This mid weight knife feels lighter and nimbler than the 3.8mm thick spine would suggest. Due to the taper and convexity combined with a super fine edge cuts with very little friction, Core steel is finest German 1.2442, like a very consistent form of Blue 1 in terms of usable hardness and edge retention, but the German steel is tough too at very high hardness. 

Blade Materials 1.2442 carbon steel @64-65, with 304L cladding
Blade length  195mm
Height- 47mm
Thickness on spine above heel  3.7mm, (4.1mm entering handle)
Grind- Convex blended bevels, very thin at the edge. See heel shot.
Handle length- 140mm
Balance  On heel. 
Handle materials- Buffalo horn with some lovely pale fleck, white spacer and Thuya Burl






235mm Stainless Clad 1.2442 carbon Gyuto.

Description- A full size Gyuto, with zero flex over the blade, yet offering just the right combination of thin edge and convex geometry to cut with surprisingly low friction, offering release in softer foods and with minimal wedge in hard food. The balance is right on the heel, making this knife feel and handle nimbler than the weight. Core material is German 1.2442, like a good example of blue 1 with a little finer grain and toughness, giving very satisfying results in long edge holding and easy of sharpening.

Blade Materials 1.2442 carbon steel @64-65 hrc, with 304L cladding
Blade length  235mm
Height- 47mm
Thickness on spine above heel  4mm, (4.3mm entering handle)
Grind- Convex blended bevels, very thin at the edge. See heel shot.
Handle length- 140mm
Balance  On heel. 
Handle materials- Buffalo horn with some lovely pale fleck, white spacer and Two tone amboyna burl.


----------



## Matus

Both are absolutely stunning, Will.


----------



## Adrian

I took a look at your site today as had had never heard of you, despite being in the UK, and was after a parring knife. I see you only do them with larger knives though. Good photography.


----------



## Mangelwurzel

Great stuff, Will. How would you say your san mai grinds compare with the monosteels you've been churning out recently? I'm really happy with my monosteel gyuto...still yet to sharpen it


----------



## WillC

Thanks all
Adrian, while I am currently booked up with commissions, I do tend to end up with lots of little bits and every now and then turn them into paring knives which I sell in my store. Best thing is to make sure you are on my mailing list which is where I give notification when something is finished and for sale
Manglewurzel, Although I make subtle changes as I go based on testing in different profiles thicknesses and materials, Its the same grind on my Mono-steels and my san mai, damascus and customs, just simpler materials on the mono's  Glad your enjoying it!


----------



## WillC

Just wanted to add a few shots of this San mai Slicer, it has the 1.2442 core @ 65hrc, soft iron cladding. I finished this one with stones to bring out the contrast, no etching involved. These are a real pleasure to make 













Thanks for looking


----------



## Andrey V

Cool meat slicer [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## WillC

Fun little one........"The Mermaid" ..........75mm carbon Ladder in hand Parer.......


----------



## WillC

Mermaid - "Do you think my but looks big in this? "


----------



## jimbob

Yes mermaid, yes it does. 
Makes you wanna hold it though.....


----------



## WillC

Just finished this beauty, 205mm Nakiri in the Composite damascus, This was the test piece for the commissions, I subsequently changed the edge weld for the commissions as the san main is mainly lost in the ladder and geometry type... I think it turned out rather good in the end though....
Crazy geometry on this, at heel, 4mm spine, 2mm at the base of the choil, and 1mm in the centre of the hollow. Tapering away to 1mm at the tip on the heel retaining the geometry... Needless to say it cuts rather well 


I finished this with nickel/carbon basket weave fittings and some nice dyed elder burl.





























































Cheers


----------



## TheDispossessed

Gotta go change.


----------



## Matus

Piece of art and craft.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Fellas


----------



## Rosco

Yeah. That's nice!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## WillC

Thanks Rosco


----------



## Delpo

Wicked...


----------



## WillC

Some recently completed Custom orders 

Carving set...

















Composite Damascus Set - Wa handles - In magnetic display case.

























































Composite Pair in Western clothes, handles are completely removable for service and maintenance. 









































Party trick 





Thanks All


----------



## havox07

Woah that's a pretty cool idea with a removable handle. Knives beautiful as always!


----------



## Bill13

Will,

Your knives/Damascus just keep getting better and better. Especially like the 4 knife set.


----------



## toddnmd

More awesome and amazing stuff!


----------



## WillC

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## theo59

dude !!


----------



## WillC

Here are a few extra pieces I sold recently via my Mailing list. Couple more going on later today 

















































































This one in White 1.... currently available.


----------



## WillC

Special piece recently sold via my mailing list.
This one in the Iron liberated from a WW1 french cannon.....the most refined iron I have ever used no doubt and with the 1.2442. Natural stone finish on this...

















And a nice little forgie in mild steel clad.


----------



## WillC

British can self bump. OK?


----------



## Mrmnms

These all look amazing will. Where did you first post about the French canon? I thought it was a cool story . Love the western and can't wait to see how you finish the integrals.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Mike , yeah the iron is a cool story, Ill update the thread


----------



## WillC

Some detail shots of the San Mai in historic iron and 1.2442 carbon core. 

Forged Geometry so very proud of this one, has found a new home


----------



## toddnmd

Great knife--steel from WWI cannon! Not surprised somebody jumped on it . . .


----------



## JohnnyChance

I like the texture and grind on that one, nice work Will.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Chaps, I really like the texture too it makes the iron come to life. Those little pear shape dink marks are from a little divot in my hammer dies, its a multistage forge process to get a nice clean look like that without scale getting banged in. The main forging is done at full heat, then it is pickled clean a couple of times and forged at a dull heat. The last run is done cold after fully annealing. You get some distortion on HT, but it can be corrected with some force, the cladding is really a steel, iron which has taken on carbon, probably like a blister steel I don't think its had carbon steel folded in. So the cladding has some hardness 52hrc, as opposed to a plain iron or steel which would not make a reading on the same scale on my measuring devise. 

Anyway here are some details of the Integral, I just put this one up for sale on my site. Thanks Will
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## HHH Knives

Super impressive! I love your style!


----------



## chiffonodd

Will, can you elaborate on what it means for a knife to have fully forged geometry? Does it mean that even the rough shape of the bevels are hammered? Excuse my ignorance :biggrin: beautiful work!


----------



## Haburn

Very nice and clean suji. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Schwartzbwithu

Love that integral bolster work on the Suji, Very classy!


----------



## WillC

chiffonodd said:


> Will, can you elaborate on what it means for a knife to have fully forged geometry? Does it mean that even the rough shape of the bevels are hammered? Excuse my ignorance :biggrin: beautiful work!



Yes not just the rough shape, the entire bevel is forged and tapers down from about 4mm to 1.5mm tip and about the same on the edge, then the blade is heat treated etc and the low ground bevels added which meet the slightly hollow tapered bevels, sounds easy but its darn hard to do and not look a complete mess, trust me Im a blacksmith


----------



## WillC

Thanks all for your comments


----------



## CowichanBay

Absolutely beautiful suji, impressive.


----------



## SuperSharp

That textured look is eye catching. Gives it a real raw, crafted look that's refined at the same time. You do beautiful work sir.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Chaps


----------



## WillC

First ever Catcheside Fillet! Don't know why Ive not made one before, as its the first I made it a bit special, will have to make one in damascus now! Let me know what your think 

Blade is 200mm


----------



## Matus

That filet knife is jaw dropping awesome Will.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Man! I didn't really examine too carefully any fillet examples in particular, what I had in mind was something classic western boner with clear Japanese influence, I love the simple Japanese boning knife aesthetic for example. Its quite long though 200mm....


----------



## Mangelwurzel

That looks awesome Will! If only I cooked more fish...


----------



## WillC

Thank you kind sir


----------



## marc4pt0

I've eye humped this filet since I opened the email. Great work man. If I didn't already have a filet I would've jumped all over this one. Really liking your take on the western handle


----------



## WillC

Thanks Marc, I remember doing my first western I went a bit mad and made it fully removable and with the colour case hardened damascus! I cast more than a glancing eye over a few Rader pieces, hard not to, to my eye he makes far and away the finest looking westerns! you can see the influence in the flared scoops underneath, but in case of influence I try not to look too closely and followed my own solutions and direction, sometimes with something unfamiliar you just need a starting point!

This one was interesting as the shape of the bolster especially the scoop into the guard made a special influence on the shape there. Was quite an enjoyable process though and I'm keen to do one in damascus soon from which you will not be able to resist temptation , muhaha


----------



## mikedtran

WillC said:


> Thanks Marc, I remember doing my first western I went a bit mad and made it fully removable and with the colour case hardened damascus! I cast more than a glancing eye over a few Rader pieces, hard not to, to my eye he makes far and away the finest looking westerns! you can see the influence in the flared scoops underneath, but in case of influence I try not to look too closely and followed my own solutions and direction, sometimes with something unfamiliar you just need a starting point!
> 
> This one was interesting as the shape of the bolster especially the scoop into the guard made a special influence on the shape there. Was quite an enjoyable process though and I'm keen to do one in damascus soon from which you will not be able to resist temptation , muhaha



Your westerns are phenomenal looking. Don't think I've seen a western gyuto from you. Any reason for this or maybe I just missed one you have made? 

Would you do a conversion to western on one of your blades?


----------



## WillC

Hello there, yes I think thats something I would do, its not always possible to remove the plain wood handles without destroying it however, but then you would have a nice new western handle to go on..........

I've only really done westerns on my higher end work thus far but have developed a system for making them which would be suitable on simpler work....

This was a pair of which I'm particularly proud, western Composites pair...













Completely and seamlessly removable too, by removing the brass screw hidden in the but, I keep meaning to make a boxed set of a knife with both western and wa handles with this system, I believe that would be a first


----------



## mikedtran

Will that mechanism on your western handles is insanely cool....sent you a mail...hahahah


----------



## marc4pt0

WillC said:


> Thanks Marc, ... Was quite an enjoyable process though and I'm keen to do one in damascus soon from which you will not be able to resist temptation , muhaha



Crap...


----------



## Mrmnms

I'm loving these Will. Please keep these in mind.


----------



## Mrmnms

maybe you already have


----------



## Schwartzbwithu

Those removable Western handles are absolutely amazing! 
I'll apologize for my ignorance as I'm not totally sure why I'd want to remove a handle other than to create an "interchangeable" handle option (which I've yet to see before in my limited experience) or for maintenance I suppose? However, now that I'm thinking of it, the ability to change out handles is mind blowing to me. The very concept of having a favorite blade that I could switch handles on would make it even more universal, I'm my mind at least.


----------



## Burl Source

I really like the take down feature. 
Even if not for switching handles, it is a good option for thorough cleanup of the knife.

I saw this on FB. Looks like someone may have been a "troubled youth".


----------



## Mrmnms

Nice head of hair


----------



## WillC

Ha ha thanks for that Mark, more like befuddled youth  That was my crusty the clown haircut, was originally green, and i perfected the crusty laugh .... but after a couple of weeks turned into that yellow mop, Im mostly missing that bit of hair in the middle now 

The removable handles came about when I was working out how to do the blued damascus bolster, fit up has to be perfect, so the pieces could be polished, blued before fixing in place. I came up with various jigs to work on parts and machined fittings to make the tang removable from the handle. So not something I could ever do efficiently I don't think on simple knives. But it does make fully servicing the blade much easier, blade and bolsters could be worked on and re-etched very easily. Its mostly just because though, to add that extra bit of thought and detail


----------



## MAS4T0

Will,
Will you be taking any commissions this year for damascus blades with removable handles, or do we just need to keep following your threads and emails and wait for them to come up?


----------



## WillC

I don't take commissions.
Would be a high end feature, for special damascus builds, which you would be covered here in WIP. and highlighted on my website and mailing list. There will be opportunity to buy either at the blade stage in damascus with custom handle options or as the finished article if I have a specific plan. 
More exciting, involving and fair than a 5 year wait I think:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

In further elaboration to your question. I will be taking occasional commissions on materials when they are available. For example when a batch of materials is finished I will complete an example, sale piece and take either a full commission or complete a blade and do a custom handle from the rest of the material. To me that keeps everyone happy. If your on my mailing list you won't miss anything, in future commission spots will be advertised as a sale piece would on my website. Simples 

Here are few damascussy shots of some recent pieces.....


Feather damascus...

















And the Nakiri, my latest in my recent composite explorations..









Close




Closer





Closer still





Rather close





Thanks All


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Fem-o-nominal Sir Will


----------



## WillC

Thank you kind Sir


----------



## Matus

Will, that gyuto is stunning.


----------



## Kingkor

Thats an amaizing nakiri hadle and blade !


----------



## WillC

Thank you both


----------



## Ucmd

Likey the knife porn


----------



## Mrmnms

That's what I like Will!


----------



## chinacats

The damascus on the nakiri is un-freaking-believable. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## DamageInc

Feather damascus just has to be my favorite type. Gorgeous work Will.


----------



## KimBronnum

+1 for feather damascus.


----------



## Matus

KimBronnum said:


> +1 for feather damascus.



make it +2


----------



## Jovidah

I'll admit... I actually dislike damascus...find it rather silly decoration and do not see the point in it. I was pretty sure I'd never pay a single euro more for damascus. Until I saw that feather damascus... absolutely unique and breathtaking! Especially because it's so different from the usual bunch of lines...


----------



## WillC

A few for the Gallery....

One from the Mono batch with a western





















Hamon Sc125





























One from the last forged Simple damascus custom spot.





















Thanks all


----------



## ImpossibleGermany

Just got my 190mm Mighty Gyuto - it is gorgeous. I love the burl handle. Outstanding work, Will! Cheers!


----------



## DanHumphrey

ImpossibleGermany said:


> Just got my 190mm Mighty Gyuto - it is gorgeous. I love the burl handle. Outstanding work, Will! Cheers!



Beautiful - I'm kicking myself for not having jumped on one of those. Nice catch! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Matus

That bunka looks awesome.


----------



## Mute-on

The Kryptonite Mono looks fantastic!


----------



## WillC

Thanks all, Kryptonite made me laugh  Its a kind of plant matter in resin, enjoyed working with it.


----------



## MAS4T0

WillC said:


> Thanks all, Kryptonite made me laugh  Its a kind of plant matter in resin, enjoyed working with it.



Kind of like green man-made amber?

If so, that's awesome. Would you work with amber?


----------



## WillC

Basically its stabilised plant and mineral matter, the green stuff is some kind of plant stabilised in epoxy, I have some red I'm working now which is mammoth tusk pieces stabilised in red epoxy, bit harder to work, but will look pretty.
I definitely would work with amber, its pretty easy to work with judging by smaller pieces, but good quality pieces large enough for front/ end caps get very expensive, I was looking at one time for a handle block sized piece never found it, was advised a certain trade market in Russia was the best place to pick up huger pieces at better prices, but bit of a mission


----------



## WillC

Honyaki Western Pair - Water/clay quenched Sc125 - carbon lovers dreammmm


----------



## WillC

Serpentine Feather damascus in an uber fine pattern, Turned out really nice I think, bevels were partially forged which added to the overall natural movement of the pattern with the soft serpentine. Very high finish is required for these fine patterns.
Blade is 260mm x 32mm height, Full taper from around 3.6mm at the heel. Complimented with a nice Koa Wa with green Raffir and sterling silver spacers, The raffir polishes up to reveal its translucent nature.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I want everyone of those.


----------



## Matus

The pattern on the suji is sublime.


----------



## WillC

Another Suji, This one what turned out to be a very interesting experiment in grain and flow. Its a big 310mm Suji with a serpentine composition of damascus, high carbon edge and Blister iron spine, repeated etches and finer and finer polishing reveals the ultra fine pattern of the blister steel, flowing with the serpentine, also got some very interesting "reflections" in the edge steel on etching. The western handle is a little different and challenging also, I kept the lines crisp rather than rounding to match in with the narrow choil, really happy with the results, handle is in ironwood and damascus. I have a little finishing to go on the handle fit up but will go out for sale to my mailing list next week as am away the weekend. Heres a few early doors pics of the near finished article..... Cheers and have a great weekend
Will


----------



## mikedtran

Probably my favorite blade I have ever seen you make!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Mike, often enjoyable and fruitful to go with the flow. The knife has more belly than intended, it took a serious upsweep on ht, due to the iron spine combined with forged geometry, gave me an idea for a slicer in the same pattern making use of the natural upsweep... An idea for another time.... But really happy the way this turned out and the handle


----------



## WillC

Double post


----------



## milkbaby

WillC said:


> Another Suji, This one what turned out to be a very interesting experiment in grain and flow. Its a big 310mm Suji with a serpentine composition of damascus, high carbon edge and Blister iron spine, repeated etches and finer and finer polishing reveals the ultra fine pattern of the blister steel, flowing with the serpentine, also got some very interesting "reflections" in the edge steel on etching. The western handle is a little different and challenging also, I kept the lines crisp rather than rounding to match in with the narrow choil, really happy with the results, handle is in ironwood and damascus.



Uhhh... holy smokes that's INCREDIBLE! :bigeek:

Really beautiful work! And I wouldn't have even realized about the amount of belly if you hadn't mentioned it... WoW


----------



## WillC

Thanks man, yes it was largely corrected, knife got a bit narrower as a result and lost 10mm length, but it came good in the end Would be very cool to repeat the movement intentionally on a slicer or maybe a scimitar ! Was an interesting one for sure, always something to learn ..


----------



## Andrey V

The prettiest piece came out of your uggly hands, bro!!! Very, very impressive!!! Ufff. Can't stop watching on this display masterpiece!!! Hate you!! You make me want it... grrrrrrrr [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Estimated price?? Scary??


----------



## mikedtran

I can't stop looking at this! Truely might be one of the most beautiful knives I have ever seen, easily in the top 5!!!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Chaps thats encouraging ha ha Andrey, I need a manicure... yes will be at the pricey end but not as much as the full composite pieces as there is less damascus...will price it up next week. Blade in the region of £40/cm plus handle time/materials.


----------



## WillC

Some of you will have seen my Instagram Work in progress on the Honyaki knives I've been making. catcheside_cutlery

Here are some finished shots of the Wa versions. I wanted to see if I could be happy with a simple very neatly done 400grit finish on these enhanced beneath the hamon with a light etch natural grit to highlight the beautiful activity. Combined with simple wa handles I think I achieved a very practical usable and easy to maintain Honyaki version, with a finish I'm really happy with, the scratch pattern clear and deliberate and the hamon activity still shows beautifully as you move it in the light  I have an integral version near complete coming next. Would be interested to hear what people think. Im going to try an even more simple polish next with silicon carbide grit to polish below the hamon, then polishing down from the spine and overlapping with WA aluminium oxide powder, probably no etch even required then.

Little 175mm Petty









245mm Gyuto





















In day light...... 








Quite a laser the Petty is...


----------



## TheCaptain

Pure art! I hope to own one of your beauties someday...

For now thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## valgard

just stunning!


----------



## WillC

Aw thanks guys, the steel is sc125 by the way, not dissimilar to White 1, certainly a little more user friendly both for heat treatment and in a little higher toughness. Its a dream to forge too, The edge has that gorgeous buttery feeling to the cut you get with white 1 ...and nice on the stones.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

TheCaptain said:


> Pure art! I hope to own one of your beauties someday...
> 
> For now thanks for the eye candy.



Correction Miss, Functional Art. ;-)

Will I really like the finish personally prefer it to the forged only finish.


----------

